# 1999 31' Winnebago Brave SE



## SandyNJ (Mar 28, 2006)

I have offered 29,500 on this vehicle.  32,120 miles looks clean, have check CARFAX, NADA and Recalls.  It has sat pretty much for a 1/1/2years.  He has changed the batteries and kept it covered.  They are in their 80's and don't want to travel.  I found a Service on it via CARFAX in 2004.  He said the A/C wasn't putting out cold enough air and the brake light came on and it was found to be the wiring.
The engine sounds good and the generator.  I have asked for the Service Record to check on it.  Has anyone ever heard of these problems with the Winnebagos.  Good deal or bad here????


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 28, 2006)

1999 31' Winnebago Brave SE

I think since it's 7 years old it sounds a little high to me but then that's me. Try to find a mechanic to look at it or see if you can take it to your nearest RV dealer and have them look at it. May cost you a little but in the long run would be worth it. Be sure to have those brakes, exhaust system checked and tires for dry rot.
Good Luck,
turnip


----------



## turnipbwc (Mar 28, 2006)

1999 31' Winnebago Brave SE

Forgot to say......Welcome to the forum. :bleh:


----------



## n8xv (Mar 29, 2006)

1999 31' Winnebago Brave SE

The AC is a common Winnebago problem, but once fixed there should be no more problem.  A few things to check  that are most important and if not done with over 30000 miles need to be done if you purchase it.  1. Change the brake fluid.  2. Change the transmission fluid. 3. Tires need replacing if they are originals.  4. one of Winnebagos biggest problems is the roof to side wall seam.  To check you need to do from a ladder as it is very hard to see from the roof.  Press on the roof just above the side wall seams to see if it opens.  Do this all the way down both sides.  This is a prime area of water entry.  Causing the side walls to delaminate.  This is a major problem and costly to repair.  I suggest you visit this forum  The AC is a common Winnebago problem, but once fixed there should be no more problem.  A few things to check  that are most important and if not done with over 30000 miles need to be done if you purchase it.  1. Change the brake fluid.  2. Change the transmission fluid.  3. one of Winnebagos biggest problems is the roof to side wall seam.  To check you need to do from a ladder as it is very hard to see from the roof.  Press on the roof just above the side wall seams to see if it opens.  Do this all the way down both sides.  This is a prime area of water entry.  Causing the side walls to delaminate.  This is a major problem and costly to repair.  I suggest you visit this forum http://irv2.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=cfrm&s=8076099152 and check out the Winnebago section of the forum.


----------

